# Which Ergon grips should i get?



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

i have a 29er specialized hardrock 2013 with oem grips, i ride on pavement more than i ride trails. my thumbs get numb as well as the palm under the thumbs get numb after 15 minutes or so. i also have my grips start inching off when i ride. i would like something that locks as well as something that helps with the numbness.. im a big dude (350lbs) about 5'9 or 5'10 and i ride pretty casually. usually my rides are from 25 minutes to over an hour.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I have had good luck with these: Ergon GP1 Grips | Ergon | Brand | www.PricePoint.com

I really like the larger pad for my palm, especially on longer rides.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I have the GP2 grips on my Epic, small enough to help with hand position and fatigue and not be a hassle on the end of the bar


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

you use the bar ends?
how do u know what size to get?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Any of the GP Series of grips are ideal for what you described. If you decide you are going to start riding more off-road, then look at the GS Series.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I also use these on my single speed: Ergon GP2 Grips | Ergon | Brand | www.PricePoint.com

I like the small bar ends for added hand positions.

As far as size goes. Size refers to the outside diameter of the grip itself and that's it. If you have a larger hand, go with the large.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

The Oury's.


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

ERGON said:


> Any of the GP Series of grips are ideal for what you described. If you decide you are going to start riding more off-road, then look at the GS Series.
> 
> Jeff K
> Ergon USA


what are the differences between each GP (gp1 gp2 gp3 etc) grip? what about the GS series?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

LOTS of Ergon threads.

http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=852696


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

Finch Platte said:


> LOTS of Ergon threads.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=852696


i know, im sorry if another thread is so repetitive.

i was actually looking at ODI grips for the past few days on this board but i found that ergon grips are good for numbness and whatnot. 
ive been searching all day but i had a question or two that i couldnt find answered and figured since a Jeff from Ergon posts here i would ask.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

GP Series is for leisure riding, commuting, rec path riding, etc.

GS Series is for mtbing, racing, XC, marathon, etc.

The number signifies barend length.
1: no barend
2: 2 finger barend
3: 3 finger barend
4: full size barend
Etc

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

ERGON said:


> GP Series is for leisure riding, commuting, rec path riding, etc.
> 
> GS Series is for mtbing, racing, XC, marathon, etc.
> 
> ...


This is correct for the GP series, but, not the GS. According to your website and the product i ordered/received, the GS2 is a 3 finger bar end. I had to order the 2 finger bar end separate to convert the GS. No 2 finger bar end on the GS series. Or is that changing for 2014?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

For 2014, the barend number is the same size through the entire Ergon grip model line.

The 2014 GP2 and 2014 GS2 have the exact same barend. This is true for the 2014 GP3 and 2014 GS3. The Ergon website reflects 2014 product.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I can only access the 2013 model from the US website which states, "Using the grip body as the GS2 Carbon, the GS2 adds an innovative GFK 3 finger bar end." I do see the 2014 catalog says GS2 will have the 2 finger bar end. Good news. Once again, i ordered too soon. lol.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Whats even funnier, is that i contacted Ergon, in late Jan '14, about being able to use the 2 finger grip on the GS2 and you (Jeff K) responded back directing me to the spare parts portion of your website to purchase them. It would've been helpful to inform me that the new version of GS2 would come with them when i asked if they would fit.


----------



## crazee horse (Sep 8, 2012)

I really tried to like them but just couldn't get on with them. Didn't cure any tingling in hands either so now I just hold the bars a lot softer !


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

OP, I bet your bike doesn't fit you. If you get it more dialed in, maybe some odd-shaped grips will help as a last little tuning touch, but I can ride low-profile round grips with unpadded gloves for hours, and it's not because I'm a tough guy or something - it's that I put my grips where it makes sense for my hands.

Google "peter white fit." Try the article. You might need a new stem or something, but that's, like, a $15 part.

Locking grips will help with the sliding around, though. That can be incredibly annoying. So I guess do it in whatever order you want. I'm betting that better bike setup helps more than which grip, though.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

*jetboy23*, at the time of your email in Jan 2014 the 2014 GS2 was not in production and there was no ETA on the arrival in N. America. The entire Ergon product line is NOT imported into N. America and we didn't know if it would make it here to retail or if it would remain a EU product only.

Jeff K
Ergon Bike USA


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

AndrwSwitch said:


> OP, I bet your bike doesn't fit you. If you get it more dialed in, maybe some odd-shaped grips will help as a last little tuning touch, but I can ride low-profile round grips with unpadded gloves for hours, and it's not because I'm a tough guy or something - it's that I put my grips where it makes sense for my hands.
> 
> Google "peter white fit." Try the article. You might need a new stem or something, but that's, like, a $15 part.
> 
> Locking grips will help with the sliding around, though. That can be incredibly annoying. So I guess do it in whatever order you want. I'm betting that better bike setup helps more than which grip, though.


ill look into it. thanks for the help.


----------



## bertrenolds (Jul 7, 2013)

I picked up a pair of the Ergon GA1 Evo grips and aside from them being difficult to get on my bars once on I like them. It's nice having a grip that has some shape so it's easier on your hands and gives more support then just a normal straight grip, IMO. I honestly am not the biggest fan of having the ends that stick out, sure they are nice if you want to move your hands for climbing but what if you flip over you bike and land on them? Just another thing to impale yourself on, I had a friend put her brake trigger through her leg so anything is possible. Basically Ergon grips are nice, get them. An to the post above, it does not hurt to have nice grips. everyone is different and some people may have sensitive hands and it is also nice having a bike that fits you.


----------

